# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Sa klikoni mbi reklamat që janë në forum?

## Coli-i-vogël

TUNG

Po hap me qellim kete teme qe te debatojme per reklamat qe jane ne forum, atje lart, djathtas, shof nje rifreskim dhe shof qe jane disa imazhe te bukura per syrin.

Kisha nje pyetje: sa i klikoni mbi to, dhe a keni kryer ndonje sherbim ndonjehere, ose ndonje pune duke vizituar ato reklama me larte.

Thjesht, a ju kane ndihmuar ato reklamat per dicka, apo jo?

Pyetje sa per kureshtje deri tek admini: Si funksionon sistemi i reklamave, eshte me sekonda nderrohen apo secili nen forum ka imazh te caktuar?

Hajt me te mira

----------


## Albo

Reklamat rifreskohen sa here qe ju klikoni ne forum. Cdo reklame eshte e nje kompanie te caktuar qe ka nje sherbim apo produkt per te shitur dhe do te reklamoje ne Internet, edhe ne forumin shqiptar.

Ne baze te klikimeve dhe regjistrimeve te secilit, kompanite ne fjale i paguajne forumit shqiptar nje perqindje te vogel nga te ardhurat e tyre. Keto te ardhura shkojne per te mbuluar shpenzimet e mbajtjes se forumit ne linje.

Te gjithe ata qe vleresojne forumin shqiptar dhe duan ta ndihmojne ate, duhet te klikojne ne reklamat dhe te regjistrohen me keto kompani. Regjistrimi ne te shumten e rasteve eshte falas dhe ju kushton vetem pak sekonda nga koha juaj. 

Albo

----------


## viganv

Tung tung,une gjithmone klikoj ne reklama,sepse e di qe i ndihmojne Albos dhe kam qejf qe ForumiShqiptar te jete sa me shum online.

Suksese

----------

